# Hymer towbar for sale



## Raggy (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a Hymer S650 2001 for sale in the classifieds which was on my now sold(5 months ago) and need the space. It cost me £500.00 + but now of no use to me whatsoever so quite flexible on price,Advertised for £100.00.Buyer collect due to size .. Please pm me for any questions


----------

